# Does any one also use this



## Maxwell _The Folf (Aug 15, 2016)

does any one use DISCORD if so do you like it


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes. Yes.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, It's ok. Being a free service, their priorities lie in quantity. The codecs it uses are very optimized (much more so than skype in my opinion), but I typically prefer higher bitrate streams.


----------



## ShadowDev404 (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't mind it. Interface is clean and it's pretty simple to use, its way more consistent than Skype, but not as many people know/use it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

Discord is "meh". Prefer Skype.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Discord is "meh". Prefer Skype.



Ew.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 19, 2016)

I prefer its interface to Skype, and it seems to have much less overhead. The main issues are that fewer people use it, and its mobile app is still a little buggy.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been screwing with discord recently. I really like the text chat features, but it suffers from some strange random disconnects-reconnects it seems.  I haven't seen what Discord's administration setup is.  I prefer teampeak. The administration tools can be a pain, but it's really easy to just start using, unlike Discord.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 24, 2016)

I use it amongst a few other communication programs ^^ It's handy!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 24, 2016)

They're under beta, right? Probably when they fixed the kinks and stuff, I'd definitely prefer it over Skype.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone of you have a discord server?


----------



## Jaeger Ojanen (Nov 16, 2016)

Maxwell _The Folf said:


> does any one use DISCORD if so do you like it


It is a light weight program that can easily replace Vent or Skype for most uses of gaming or group chat. It doesn't take as much resources as chat programs usually do.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Jaeger Ojanen said:


> It is a light weight program that can easily replace Vent or Skype for most uses of gaming or group chat. It doesn't take as much resources as chat programs usually do.


There you are! I don't see you much on here Ojanen...of course your pretty busy. :3


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

I recently started to use Discord and officially prefer that over Skype. Although Skype has video chat and animated emojis, it's just so unbearably slow even on great devices (provided it even starts up at all). My biggest gripe with discord is is terrible audio quality when using the bots to play music. Even with great internet connection, it always ends up very choppy and poo. Text to speech is a blast too


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

Discord is okay


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 1, 2016)

Discord is nice. I've used it a few times when I was having internet issues. I had it up on my phone and was talking to my brother while he had it up on his computer.  I just get too nervous trying to talk to other people I don't know on it.


----------



## Watersfall (Dec 7, 2016)

Alpine said:


> My biggest gripe with discord is is terrible audio quality when using the bots to play music. Even with great internet connection, it always ends up very choppy and poo.


The bots aren't made by discord, and Skype doesn't have a music bot anyway. 

And discord is 10/10, much better then Skype.


----------



## NetherRealm (Dec 11, 2016)

I like discord, but I don't really use it enough to really have a valuable opinion, but it is nice if you are on the go a lot as they do have a mobile app, but once more, I don't really have all that valuable opinion in this matter.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been using Discord for a while now and gotten pretty used to it.

Just recently got the role of a mod in Shuba's channel, so I intend to help out and create a good place for everyone to stick around if they so please.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 18, 2016)

I use discord a bit, but since its (where I go) its only voice I don't talk much. I have place where its only typing, but not much going on since the flooding in the USA. Furs seem to have vanish or there only at night.

I in a way prefer Skype to Discord.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

I still haven't used discord yet. I just made an account (it's "Xaroin") still waiting for people to talk to me because nobody seems to use kik on this forum.


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 18, 2016)

you have to be on a server. So you can join https://discord.gg/m5EhXdA 

Its Jan's server from S&S/9 to 9


----------

